# Auchan Country House Ayrshire



## beetle70 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have taken the following description of Auchan House from the internet - Auchans Castle,[1] House, House of Auchans[2] or Old Auchans, is a mock military mansion, Category A listed,[3] T-plan building of a late 16th century date converted to the L-plan during the early-to-mid-17th century; its ruins stand about 1 km W of Dundonald, South Ayrshire, Scotland. Parish of Dundonald. It was held at various times by the Wallace, Cochrane and Montgomerie families.
I have passed the house for the last 40 years and never stopped by until Saturday... Although in a large state of collapse there are still great things to be seen round the area including where the walled garden was, a strange tree at the rear that has logs suspended by rope from the branches (any ideas?) 
Hope you enjoy the pictures

How it would have looked






This is the front as you drive up to it





Main entrace to the building





Inside the Round Tower





The Sunny Side





Into the Basement





Not much left of the wooden Lintel !!!





Just waiting for the first high Wind





This is only my second post so some feedback would be great


----------



## beetle70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Went for a walk around the grounds of the house at the weekend to find there is another cottage slightly further up the hill and an area where the walled garden was. Unfortunately I forgot to charge the batteries int he camera before I went but will be back soon to update the photos.


----------



## nelly (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like a nice mooch. Good stuff


----------

